# About  Private REserve inks



## avbill (Oct 1, 2011)

I have five PR fountain inks bottle   Of the five inks there is 3 shapes of bottles.  

two are oval and short with horizontal line in the glass. 
two are the newer type  just a plain round bottle --yik
one is a taller oval with no line in the glass.  nice contemporary look

From buying the first bottle there is 1 1/2 years difference. 

The ink bottles have not been opened.

Now my question:

Is there a shelf life to fountain pen inks?


comment:  Its sad that PR went to a very unattractive bottle for their line of inks. 

Many women buy a product b/c of its packing.


----------

